# Spending an unexpected night in the backcountry



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I went into a backcountry area with a couple friends last year. We had split up and one of my friends killed a nice 6x5 buck a couple miles away. So my other friend left me alone and went to help. I ended up seeing a huge buck, which was about a 3 hour hike into where I saw it. It had one of the largest bodies I've ever seen on a buck. I'm guessing he probably was pushing 300 lbs. My big mistake was that I had cleaned out my pack the day before, so I could help another friend back out his buck. I didn't even get to bed until 1:00am and was back up at 4:00am. Lucky for me that I had a plan "B" for the next day and hunted a much easier canyon which still held a great buck but if I didn't have a plan "B", I would have been really kicking myself for not being more prepared to go after that big bodied buck. I just couldn't physically make the trip back up there the next day.
So here's my question....
Do any of you guys carry enough stuff in your pack to spend the night if needed to either be on a buck at first light or finish packing one out if you shot it right at dark. 
What are some of the things you keep in your pack for these events?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I always have enough to spend at least one night in the back country when hunting. You just never know what just might happen even if you are not after that buck of a lifetime. 

Some of the stuff that is stuffed into my pack are:

2 plastic bags a 13 and a 30 gallon size.
10'x10' piece of 6mill plastic
extra canteen of water
way more protein bars than are needed for 2 days out
1/2 roll of TP in a 1 gallon zip lock bag
Fire making equipment. Matches, fire starter, mag stick.
2 short candles
extra orange vest
game saw with a wood blade, at least 3 knifes besides the one that I pack with me
powdered Gator ade 
50' of 550 para cord
What ever else that I don't eat on the first day if I have to spend the night. Candy bars, apples left over sandwich, homemade jerkey

I try to keep the pack around 25 lbs or less.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ditto what Critter said - if you are up in the mountains, even for a day hunt, you'd better be carrying stuff to survive a night out If the unfortunate happens, or you are asking for trouble. I also carry a couple of the foil emergency blankets, and a small first aid kit. I will be adding a couple road flares to my pack for late season hunts as well. If you get in a bind, they are super easy to start, burn hot and for awhile, and can catch just about anything on fire. Just what is needed if you can barely feel your fingers and maybe aren't thinking all that well.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

If know that I am going to be more then about 300 to 500 yards from my truck then yes I will take all the stuff listed above. I also take a 2 way radio just in case as well. I also throw in a map of the area just in case too.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Critter said:


> I always have enough to spend at least one night in the back country when hunting. You just never know what just might happen even if you are not after that buck of a lifetime.
> 
> Some of the stuff that is stuffed into my pack are:
> 
> ...


first on the list should be a first aid kit imo


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last time I spent an "unexpected night" in the back country the Sanpete Search and Rescue showed up in their Snocat :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

Recreation outlet has Mylar bivy sacs for a couple dollars. They are a lot like the old emergency blankets but they are a bivy that you can crawl into. I always have one in my pack.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I always figure on a couple of tiers of being prepared for stuff. 

Basic - in all outdooring - fishing, hunting, hiking, geocacheing - always carry a small kit that has basic first aid kit, some fish hooks and line, a signal mirror, fire starter materials, whistle, water bottle, and some snacks (2-3 protein bars, jerky, hard candy, etc...) Everything should fit in a quart size zip lock back to be put in the back pocket of fishing or hunting vest.

Next step - above kit, plus - 50 feet of paracord, 10x10 plastic, emergency blanket, saw or hatchet, rain poncho, couple of MRE or other prepared food (dinty moor stew has GREAT single serving food things for $2 that just need to be heated and taste WAY better than any MRE). Bottle of water, water filter. Should fit in a simple day pack.

Next step - sleeping bag, tent, food for 3 days, extra clothes, etc.... Now you are carrying a 25-30 pound pack.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Critter, Good idea on the powdered Gatorade. I'll be bring that along from now on.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've got first aid, hand warmers, a snake bite dedicated kit, rope, a hatchet, and a plastic waterproof matchbox that i've jam packed with dryer lint in addition to a spark thrower and waterproof matches, in addition to a full size grill lighter. Like my daddy said every time I was about to get a new mommy, "ain't no kill quite like overkill." In the snow just lay down a basket of deciduous needles and build on top of it. 

I've also got a nice little life straw packed away, and I found a neat little pocket to stow food in on the side. Among other things of course.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Ditto what Critter said - if you are up in the mountains, even for a day hunt, you'd better be carrying stuff to survive a night out If the unfortunate happens, or you are asking for trouble. I also carry a couple of the foil emergency blankets, and a small first aid kit. I will be adding a couple road flares to my pack for late season hunts as well. If you get in a bind, they are super easy to start, burn hot and for awhile, and can catch just about anything on fire. Just what is needed if you can barely feel your fingers and maybe aren't thinking all that well.


Now that is an awesome idea! Glad you posted that.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Having a couple of ways to make a fire, a primitive cover and water is very important. I have a striker and 0000 steal wool, heximine tablets, lighters, a candle and a baggy of sawdust soaked in wax. I like the idea of having a road flare. I'm going to add one of those to my pack. I always carry light rain gear and a 8x8 sheet of plastic. Those are my primitive cover. I always have one of those sippy straws for water. The whole kit might weigh a couple pounds.
I've had to stay over night unexpectedly many times. Either because I was camping on a buck, got lost or didn't want to chance getting lost trying to find my way back in the dark. It sucks at the time but I have no problem doing it.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

In my pocket everyday:









Knife, lighter, chapstick(just plain old chapstick, not maple nut crunch flavor!) The chapstick doubles as fire starter, fire arm lube, and rust prevention.

Always in the day pack, and backpacking pack:









Head lamp, lighter, cord(spectra kite line), tape, pins, extacy pills, sunscreen, tooth brush, toilet paper, spare batteries, band aids, sting medications, polysporin, burn cream. 5oz including all bags.

Many times in the day pack, always in the backpacking pack:










Down sweater, water proof wind jacket, wind pants, down beanie, water bladder, hand warmers, food and hydration tabs. 17oz no food or water. 4 lbs 7oz with food(12oz) and water(1.5 liters). Gatorade is good stuff, but take a look at nuun tabs, and airborne tabs. You will find airborne in the cold and flu section. They are the same as nuun and camel back hydration tabs, but with more and better "stuff" in them.

Sometimes in the day pack, always in the backpacking pack:










10* down sleeping bag/quilt 20oz, bivy sack 4oz, and 8X8 tarp with tent stakes 12oz. 410 shell for size reference.

Total weight of all kits above: 7lbs

Always in pack if hunting:










Wyoming knife(W/spare blades), dry bags and garbage sacks, saw(not always carried), spectra kite cord, gloves. 14oz total

The dry bags will each accommodate a deer quarter(two small front quarters skinned in the big one), and make clean up easy. Everything goes into one of the dry bags rolled up.

If hunting, this is all going into a 3 pound pack that can actually haul a load. If not hunting, the earlier mentioned stuff is going into a 1 pound day pack.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you say extacy pills? What are those and why would you need them?

Reading over everyones list I am beginning to wonder about my going out in a pair of jeans and a can of coca-cola.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> Did you say extacy pills? What are those and why would you need them?
> 
> Reading over everyones list I am beginning to wonder about my going out in a pair of jeans and a can of coca-cola.


Sorry, I meant Oxycontin pills, the "extacy" pills are for rave season, not shirt sleeve season.

So, you caught that huh?

Apparently I can't spell "Ecstasy" pills, though that does not seem to matter, I should just go with X: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDMA

Ibuprofen and anti nausea pills are another good addition. ;-)

As for jeans and a can of coca-cola, it all depends on how far you are going, where you are, and what you are expecting. That's why I started with the contents of my pockets, and built out from there.


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

Two headlamps and enough energy and knowledge of where I am to walk out.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't believe this thread got moved. I was talking about staying overnight while big game hunting.:mrgreen:
Anyway,
Thanks for your input guys. 
Even you Lonetree.:mrgreen:
Anyone ever use one of those cheap little bivi sacks?
I carry one but have wondered how well it will hold together without tearing. 
Maybe I'll try it out for fun this summer.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> I can't believe this thread got moved. I was talking about staying overnight while big game hunting.:mrgreen:
> Anyway,
> Thanks for your input guys.
> Even you Lonetree.:mrgreen:
> ...


I even included my kill kit, and mentioned deer quarters.

I'm surprised it did not get moved sooner.

If the bivy sack you are talking about is like the space blankets they are actually pretty tough.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I will be adding some stuff to mine. 
Lots of you guys are tougher than me though. I hate carrying around that much weight.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you know that you are going into the back country then you know that you need to take some equipment as a just in case. If you can still see your truck you should be OK with a few basics. 

As for weight, over the years you learn what you can do without and what you really need. The newer headlamps got rid of a few ounces over the old D cell batteries that we used to haul and powdered drink mixes and dehydrated food helps a lot to pare down the weight.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Light jacket or sweater
flashlight
lighter
knife
3 liters of water
water tablets
1 blue mountain
if theres fish in the streams nearby i always pack a few small hooks and 12' of line
slingshot
small gas stove
extra socks
toilet paper
3x5 picture of your mom -~|-
what else could you possibly need for a simple overnighter?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Stating the obvious, you have to balance what you carry with the extra weight involved and the likelihood you'll need it. You also need to decide if your goal is merely to survive an unexpected night in the back country or to survive in comfort, and again factor in the added weight with the probability you'll need it. There are trade offs involved.

After reading some of the items listed, I'm guessing that a 3x5 picture of your mommy that Groganite suggested just ain't big enough.

Being a hound dogger, I've often ventured out miles off the beaten path on snow machines chasing cats and looking for lost dogs during the coldest times off the year. I have suffered mechanical failures and have dropped into canyons where I couldn't climb back out of and had to spend the night on several occasions in some of the worst weather conditions you can imagine....not to mention the many more times that I have had wait up half the night for a dog to trail out of a bad canyon on it's own.

The only real essential piece of gear you need is a fire starter, the rest is just fluff. You can survive a night or two away from civilization if you are dressed for the conditions, improvise a shelter, and use a fire to stay warm and dry. You might be hungry and tired the next morning, but you'll survive.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I am mostly on the same page as Kevin. 

If I have a pack then I do carry 2 lighters, some bandaids, a couple pain pills and some bailing twine. Always (or hopefully) have a knife, game bags, and plastic bags to deal with a kill. 

And Nam--I usually hunt in jeans unless it is a downpour when it is time to leave, but I don't drink pop...... ha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

toilet paper
lighter
a rainsuit if what I'm wearing is not waterproof

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> toilet paper
> lighter
> a rainsuit if what I'm wearing is not waterproof
> 
> .


And here I thought that you were a pine cone type of guy. :V|:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

After spending many years on the SAR. And having to train for some of these nights out. I have made many changes to what I carry. i have had many items removed because they just were not needed. Plus your kit should not be just for a day trip it should be for worst case possiable. Like injury,bad weather, lost 

You need just the essentials plus maybe some fluff
Main items need to be the core of any kit. Fire, water, shelter, food, signal device, first aid

Most people over look food because they don't realize the amount of calories consumed in high altitude hiking. You can easily burn 400-800 calories an hour

Fire- road flare 1 per day back up mag stick. Lighters are great until they get wet
Water- normal canteen or bottle on ******. Plus empty hydro pack and small filter device
Shelter- cheap 6 mil poly cut to size 
Food- any type of food high in carbs and calories. Bars,jerky what ever
One bonus is hard candy. It will provide short energy and calories
signal device- Space blanket, mirror 
Personal first aid kit. I also have a tourniquet in mine
Also think about wet naps instead of TP smaller and multipurpose. 

I could go on and on but won't


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> After spending many years on the SAR. And having to train for some of these nights out. I have made many changes to what I carry. i have had many items removed because they just were not needed. Plus your kit should not be just for a day trip it should be for worst case possiable. Like injury,bad weather, lost
> 
> You need just the essentials plus maybe some fluff
> Main items need to be the core of any kit. Fire, water, shelter, food, signal device, first aid
> ...


What's the SAR?

.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Search And Rescue?
or it could be:
Severe Absence of Romance
Sick A$$ ******* 
Sick Asians Running
Sailors And Roughnecks
Saints And Republicans


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Search And Rescue?
> ......................


thanks

Uh.......the original post asked about "an unexpected night in the back country" not a planned thru hike of the Continental Divide.

.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I've spent a few nights (miles from the tent) in the mountains while sheep hunting. Space blankets suck, space sleeping bags suck a little less. I shivered through the night in a blanket while my buddy stayed warm enough to sleep.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have one of those emergency bivvy's in my pack but have never used it. I have read where you can use the reflective side of an emergency blanket behind you while your in front of a fire and it will heat up your backside while the fire warms your front. Anyone try that out?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> thanks
> 
> Uh.......the original post asked about "an unexpected night in the back country" not a planned thru hike of the Continental Divide.
> 
> .


Funny thing is do you know the number of people we have gone out for that just planned a close hike or maybe just a night out. Things can escalate really fast sometimes.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you really want to know what to have in your pack to get through a night go try it. I'll bet after a night out with what you thought you needed. You will change your mind on some things. And then remember the real thing is far worse than a practice. First time I had to go through survival training. I learned a lot of lessons. Like nothing beats a extra pair of dry socks in your pack.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Funny thing is do you know the number of people we have gone out for that just planned a close hike or maybe just a night out. Yes. Things can escalate really fast sometimes. How true.


see red


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

pair of socks
pair of glove liners
Beanie
three ways to make fire
reflective blanket to make a lean-to roof (reflect the fire heat)
water/water filter
2 mountainhouse meals
first aid kit and OTC pain pills/cold pills/stomach pills
1 5 hr energy
gum
a small paperbook (boredom and to make a fire)
my phone (kindle app with all my books, including some survival books downloaded)
toilet paper. 
1st aid kit 
leatherman and fixed blade
Para-cord-50ft
And now I might add some fishing line and a fly or two.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Goon how do you heat water fot the my meals?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I never go anywhere without the 5 Cs in my pack:

Cover - a cheapo fold up nylon tarp thingy from Wally World. In a pinch it will keep you dry and works really good for laying meat on to keep it clean while field dressing. Also I carry an emergency blanket.

Combustion device - I have a lighter in every pocket in my pack, a couple of them in ziplocks. Plan B is a magnesium fire starter.

Cordage - 50-100ft of paracord

Cutting Tool - a sturdy knife that can handle some abuse. This is in addition to my Havalon.

Container - A steel water bottle is ideal, but I usually end up carrying a small, lightweight pot with my backpacking stove in addition to a Nalgene. Besides cooking in or holding water, I will boil water in my pot, pour it in my Nalgene, and sleep with it like a Teddy Bear. The Nalgene will stay warm for 6-8 hours and makes all the difference between a shivery night and sleeping like a baby. 

Warming rocks in the fire and sleeping with them is also great. I usually put them in a wool sock (careful, I've melted a couple) and curl up with them. I did a side by side comparision this winter between hot rocks and a hot Nalgene. The rock was warm until about 2:30AM. The Nalgene lasted until about 5:30AM. This was in 20 degree weather.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1) Park a vehicle at point A.

2) Get a ride and then dumped off 125 trail miles away at point B.

3) Hike back to point A.

4) Make new "spending an unexpected night" list. 

.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Mtn runner, I keep a stainless steel coffee cup that I pack other items into. I've used that in the past on backpacking trips as my only cooking pot and it works quite well.


----------

